# deer feed



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Planning on adding a little corn around a ladder stand. Whats it cost and where can I get some in the middletown area?
Thanks


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Tractor Supply, if you have one around, about $6.00 for 50 pd. bag. If I remember correctly, the area has to be unbaited 10 days prior to hunting.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Theres No Law Baiting Deer...they Say It Doesnt Work That Good Anyways...food Plots Are The Way To Go..


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

OK...... maybe I was thinking of Turkey then.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Your just not allowed to bait migratory geese and ducks... deer always ok.... turkey i have no idea about


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Turkeys A No No Too.........


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

any feed store should have some. I get it at the farmers co-op for like 4.50$ for a 50 pound bag.

Once the ***** find it on the ground, you wont be able to keep up with it, unless you want to do something **** proof, or go broke baiting daily.....lol.....


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

we have a 55 gal drum auto feeder in noble co turns on twice a day 10 min after it turns on at night here come the deer down the hill to eat also have some you strap on the tree and there are allways deer at it they eat go lay about 50 yards away come back to eat later so in our case it works my buddy hunts the feeder and i hunt alot of the different trails that go to it but there are no crops in the area just hay fields so that may have something to do with it


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

ARGEE said:


> Theres No Law Baiting Deer...they Say It Doesnt Work That Good Anyways...food Plots Are The Way To Go..



Baiting can be a very effective way to harvest a deer. But there are a few key things one must do to see good results. The best time to use corn for deer, is usually in the winter, when natural browse is scarse. Also you cannot just put corn out one evening, come back the next morning, and expect to kill a deer over your corn pile. You must be consistant in putting out your corn, and must allow for enough time for the deer to find it. There are alternatives to pouring out corn on the ground, so you are not just feeding ***** and squirrels, especially with all of the mechanical feeders on the market.

Wal-Mart actually sells corn for about $5 per forty pounds. Good luck this season!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

saw the bags of corn at walmart for $4!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

5 and 6 bucks a bag...wow...the poor farmer who grew the stuff ony got $1.63 last year per bushell (56#)
last time I went and got corn for the cows im thinking it was around 2.00 a bushell but I bought 75 bushell..so around 4200 # for $150.00
I know none of you need that much but if you know anyone who has cattle or even someone who has a corn stove they might sell you some


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Go out and look for a guy with grain bins. We have been hauling corn for a couple weeks. Stop and ask to buy some from him as he loads his truck. If the bin is low enough to open an access door you could 5 gal. bucket it that way. Offer him 2.50 for 2-3 5 gallon buckets full and you both win.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I go to grain elevators (grain stores). The one I use mostly is Carroll's in Laureville. It is $3.50 for a 50# bag of shelled corn. The walmart corn is packaged by Moultie & is VERY clean. It is sold in 40# bags & is $4.28. BUT.... why not support the local grain stores if you can. In my opinon the worst place to buy it is Tracor Supply Co. It is about $6 (as prev mentioned) for a 50$ bag. There is no way Tractor Supply should have to sell it for that.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

My buddy and I went a step further and bought a grain wagon. The farmer we deal with keeps some in his silo year round. We just pull the wagon over there and fill up when we need it. We go through quite a bit every year though. I have a 55 gallon drum feeder behind the house and my dad has one at the cabin that we keep stocked year round. My buddy raises deer so he usees quite a chunk also. When you buy in bulk the price really goes down.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

we take my 3/4 ton truck lay a tarp in the back and go to the grain elevator. the price is great, compared to the bag price. then we drive to all the feeders between both properties 8 total and fill. whats left over we put in trash cans for next time


----------

